# 4th - 5th down shifting



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anybody else experiencing this? I have a 2012 1.4t

When coasting down to around 25mph and even when just barely giving it gas yet still slowing down, when the transmission shifts from 5th to 4th, once in a while that shift will be so violent it actually lurches me forward a bit. Like a hit a deer. 

Then I have also noticed, and much much less repeatable than previously mentioned, while climbing a hill and giving gas as the car slowly loses speed and finally decides to shift down to 4th, once in a great while I get a CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK... 5 or 6 clicks in the space of about a second. Freaks ya out, you let off the gas give it gas it shifts the ride continues.... 

Problem is its so rare it's not something I could take to the shop for them to hear it. 

Can anybody else at least confirm a rough 5-4 downshift at 25mph?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 25 MPH my ECO won't even climb a hill in 5th - engine RPM will be at idle. I'd most likely be in 3rd gear at 25 MPH to begin with so I think the real question is why is the automatic shifting up to 5th to begin with. Remember the ECO MT has extended gearing which puts 4th gear in the LT close to 3rd in mine.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry should have explained the 2 scenarios a little more. On the hill climb I'm sure the speed is higher. More like 35 ish. The 25mph shift is happening when coasting on level ground.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How many miles on the car? The auto transmissions appear to be quite hard on fluid - may be time for a fluid change.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

50000

Just changed it less than 3000 miles ago. I thought that would help the shifting but made no difference. Except maybe a little better fuel economy. 
The old fluid was dark. Pumped out all the old except what was in the cooler


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same exact problem before and after Eh?

It sounds to me like a solenoid or clutch is sticking between gears on the downshift.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ya. Both problems occurred on both sides of the fluid flush.


----------



## bwrin (Jan 8, 2015)

Same issue here. 2012 LTZ 60K
I though it was 4th to 3rd, but it maybe what you're saying.
It is kind of violent, throws me forward. 
I did a drain and fill with Amsoil about 500 miles ago. It did it before the drain, as well as now.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Update. Today during a hill climb it actually gave a few clicks in the middle of 4th gear. No shifting involved. 

This is weird


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Edit. Double post.


----------

